# Tractor Safety App



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new tractor safety app to help in preventing and assisting in tractor rollovers is in the immediate future.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/app-sized_farm_safety/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Rollover App Message: Dear Farmer you are operating this equipment dangerously please stop
Farmer: I don't need no stinkin computer telling me how to run my tractor
Rollover App Message: Dear Farmer you are still operating this equipment dangerously please be careful.
Farmer: This phone can't tell me what to do!

I'm pretty sure a farmer would just ignore this app or not turn it on. Much like the seat belts in my tractors never have been used.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seatbelts.....that's one thing the hills of Tennessee will make you learn to appreciate....and the fact that the Farm Bureau no longer insures one for "on farm roll-overs" here....but they still cover road use roll-overs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I suspect driving a tractor on those hills would unnerve me a bit


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got an app on my iPhone called "Incline" that displays roll and pitch. However my ground is flat, so it's cute but useless. With all the rain we've been getting though, it's also wet......I need an app that tells me when I'm about to get stuck. That would be useful!


----------

